# Lisl is finally out for good...



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

Out of her crate that is.

Two weeks ago after escaping from her crate and not bothering anything in the house I decided to give her another chance at being alone in the house out of her crate.

I didn't think this day would ever come.

Her first 'official' day a couple of weeks ago, she was pretty good. I left out of the front door and should have raised the window binds on the door. When I got home I didn't have to worry about remembering anymore. They were on the floor in pieces. I'm currently teaching her to stay off the door. So far the curtains have survived so she's learning.

Her second day alone she was almost as good. She paid a visit to my bedroom and tore the pillow case off of one of the pillows. At least she left the pillow alone. This hasn't happened again.

Now, two weeks later, as long as I close the bathroom door and the bedroom door she's fine. I've been gone as long as 10 hours and I come home to a perfect house.

I'm very proud of her, and like I said, I didn't think this day would ever come. She is 16 months old now and is such a good girl and very smart.

I think she needed time to get used to being outside of her crate when I wasn't around. I guess she was excited at all of the unsupervised freedom she was given at first. 

She gets a lot of exercise before and after work, and we spend all day together on my days off. We're going to start agility training as soon as the weather breaks. The exercise helps with the boredom and relaxes her. She also has a lot of toys to play with when I'm not around.

She is currently up to about 5.5' on her jumps. She can scale a concrete wall up to that height now, and I have her jumping through a ring.


----------



## KathrynApril (Oct 3, 2013)

Grats! She looks like a happy& beautiful girl.


----------



## Kahrg4 (Dec 19, 2012)

Awww! Just look at that happy face! Good job Lisl!


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

shes gorgeous and WOW what a jumping bean! She'll probably do great in agility.
Lucky you that she doesn't trash your house


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

That is great! A little bit of regular exercise goes a long way, keep it up.


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

Good job Lisl!!! What a happy, pretty face :wub:


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Good job Lisl!


----------



## katro (Feb 26, 2013)

Good job Lisl! Haha, Ralphie redecorated for me, too, the first week we had him. I guess he just didn't like the window treatments!


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

She is so gorgeous... what a beautiful face!


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

Thank you all for the kind words.

This is her third time out, but the previous two times she still wasn't ready to be by herself for more than an hour or so. 

I think she now realises that I'm coming back when I leave and she is not so anxious anymore. She is also a lot calmer when I get back home.


----------



## volcano (Jan 14, 2013)

My girl was out starting a couple months ago, but she ate some nail clippers and hasnt been free for a month.


----------

